# The Poppin Flame Licker



## rake60 (Jul 8, 2007)

This is one of my favorites.
A little flame licker that looks good and runs great!






[youtube=425,350]TjEcWoxITSE[/youtube]


Non-Members can view the video at: http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Poppin_Cold_Start.mpeg


----------



## wareagle (Jul 15, 2007)

nice looking engine! I checked out the video, and that looked like fun to me!


----------

